# Rabbit Ringer



## Valais (Apr 22, 2015)

I caught this interesting video over on YouTube, while looking for humane alternatives when butchering a rabbit.






I am curious, has anyone tried this product, or used a similar one? What methods do you use when harvesting meat rabbits?


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 22, 2015)

We use this same method on chickens but use a broomstick. The principle is the same: sever the brain stem and the animal is instantly braindead.

We currently shoot our rabbits but wouldnt mind building a wringer


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 22, 2015)

I have seen this before but we do like @Sweetened does for rabbits.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 22, 2015)

I would like to try this method... I've never butchered a rabbit yet, but I think this seems like a good way for me to do it!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2015)

I bought one. I have not tried it yet. I had some processed for me once, The girl used the broomstick method. There was a lot of blood and bruising of the meat around the shoulders. Anyone else have this problem?  I liked shooting them better. The meat all looked good. I heard that the rabbit ringer causes the same bruising as the broomstick method. Does anyone know???


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 26, 2015)

I believe youd be right. With chickens, the neck can either stretch or come off, so the blood pools in the stetched skin or is expelled the same way cutting the head off would be. This would not be the same with rabbits as the head is not removed or stretched off the neck in the same manner. It would need to be done in such a manner that the throat is slit quickly afterwards to prevent pooling and bruising is my suspicion


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2015)

That's what I was afraid of. So I spent quite a bit of money on the rabbit ringer and processing station, and I probably will not use it.


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 26, 2015)

I have been thinking on this. The wringer should be used directly at th base of the skull where it hits the neck bone. If the person tugs down or out, and its high up, there shouldnt be muscle bruising., only pooling, and that could be stopped with a hanging rig and sharp knife nearby?


----------



## Valais (Apr 29, 2015)

I would have to agree with @Sweetened. I think as long as you have a hanging rig nearby, I don't think the Rabbit Ringer will be a problem. But, you already have it, why not test it out?


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok. I think I will.


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 30, 2015)

The rabbit ringer can also be used on poultry.


----------



## shanzu farms (Aug 3, 2015)

I use the rabbit ringer and I like it. There is some bruising, but not as much as the broomstick method. It's also faster and very humane. I might try the quick cut method next time to see if it reduces bruising/pooling. But it's still way better than a hammer or a knife (and i can't easily use a gun, and also that would seem like overkill to me, no pun intended.)


----------



## Jewels03 (Oct 3, 2015)

I use the hopper popper and noticed more times than not I still ended up using the broomstick.  I use the broomstick now but still hanging them with the hanger that comes with the hopper popper.


----------

